# WANTED: NY beekeepers who bought package bees



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

Wanted for study:

We want to see how treatment bees fared this year.

New York State beekeepers who bought package bees in the Spring (especially California bees) and have not treated this year.

NEEDED: sugar roll mite counts from hives in September/October-

mite count, county, approximate date installed, and strength of hive

confidential

Contact : [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

Wow, it never would have occurred to me that NY beekeepers would buy California packages in the spring! I have to wonder why...Georgia and Florida packages are readily available in April and May, and because of transportation costs I guess would be less expensive than packages from California. BTW, I DO NOT sell packages, so have no conflict in that regards.

Lloyd


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Wow, it never would have occurred to me that NY beekeepers would buy California packages in the spring!
> Lloyd


The packages sold by Mann Lake in Pa. come from Olivera in Calif. so many would probably be brought to NY.


----------



## funwithbees (Mar 27, 2010)

Mann lakes packages come on time in early april, no beetles. They seem to produce better than the ones from Ga. The ones we bought in years past from GA were usually in May, and quite often delayed due to weather. The Ga packages were less money. Treatment free? NO WAY!:lookout:
Nick
gridleyhollow.com


----------

